# Pet passport renewal



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi our pet passport has only one space left for recording the worm treatment, the rabies jab is valid until march 2014. Went to the vet to get a new one to be told cannot issue a new one until the jab runs out next year. And just to get a letter from the vet in Franchise to state that the dogs have been wormed. Spoke to DEFRA they said the treatment must be recorded in the pet passport and not separate. Can anybody clarify this pleas. DEFRA said tell the vet to renew it?


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We also had to get our pet passport replaced last years it also was full ,our vet had not had to replace any we were his first. 
He just issued a new one free of charge and transferred over the last jab information and stamped the book. I did some checking and was told the this is the correct procedure . Not had any problems returning in to the UK with the new book , BUT you must Keep the old book with the new one to be examined if requested on your return home to the UK at point of entry. (we use the tunnel by the way ) 

DEFRA is correct in saying treatment must be recorded in the pet passport and not separate piece of paper , having said that our French vet issued a piece of paper saying the the pet was fit to travel when to pages in the book were full .
Sound like you need to have a chat again with your vet again.
Regards 
Mike T


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*pet passport renewal*

Many thanks for that you are correct I solved the problem by going to a different vet.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

In my experience vets I have dealt with here in the UK dont fully understand the passport system as much as those in France and Spain.
For example this year my vet sent me a letter to tell me that my dogs Rabies jabs were expiring ( after 1 year) even though it was clearly shown in the passports as valid for 3 years.
When I phoned him about this I was told that they sent out this letter as some countries have different rules regarding how often Rabies jabs should be administered. This is of course true however as I pointed out to him the main country interested in what was in a UK pet passort are the UK authorities and as DEFRA state quite clearly the vaccination expiry date entered should be in accordance with the manufacturers data as it was in my case and as such is valid for 3 years.
Again as I told him in any event for example in France and Spain where they have a 1year rule this only applies to residents and not visitors pets. When I suggested that his letter could be confusing and upsetting to some people and that he might even be sending it out to generate extra income he got annoyed and said that dog owners should contact DEFRA for clarification of the rules and not him.
Needless to say I now have another vet but sadly I dont really think their knowledge of the pet passport rules is any better.


----------

